# [SOLVED] Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm using android KitKat. So it is supported, also according to the manufacturer, it is supported by the hardware. But I see nothing when I connect a USB drive. Do I need to root my phone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?*

Are you connecting a Micro USB drive into the device? Does it now show up?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you connecting a Micro USB drive into the device? Does it now show up?


Yes I did so. The phone didn't detect anything or showed.. Though the option is there ... Its not rooted btw ( I don't know how to root my phone on Linux).
The otg cable is new too but can't guarantee that it's not faulty... I bought it cheap...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?*

Oh its one of those adapters? I have never seen one that works.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Oh its one of those adapters? I have never seen one that works.


Okay, then what are the other ways to mount an USB drive to my phone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?*

USB Drives for personal and business use | Kingston


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?*

Best I can find on rooting with linux http://www.rojtberg.net/668/how-to-root-android-using-ubuntu/ Please note the info is posted as info and as is, if you do use it you do so at your own risk neither I or TSF take any responsibility for anything you choose to do.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Best I can find on rooting with linux http://www.rojtberg.net/668/how-to-root-android-using-ubuntu/ Please note the info is posted as info and as is, if you do use it you do so at your own risk neither I or TSF take any responsibility for anything you choose to do.


So it says I need bootloader, recovery system and su app and vendor id...
I need to find the first three for my phone right?
And my device is not from big international companies like Google or Sony. It's national. So is there any other way to find the vendor id?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?*

I gave you all I found the rest is down to you.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> I gave you all I found the rest is down to you.


Okay thanks. I will then ask in Linux forum to the admins there. Hopefully they can put more light on it.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't want to root my phone much. But few features are not working until I do. Like removing the bloatware, mounting a USB drive to my phone etc.
There are many easier way to do this on windows but since I'm on Linux, I need some help. Also I'm not familiar with the glossaries.
I would like a step by step detailed instruction.
And my phone is not international company made. It's local/national. Wondering if that matters.
Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?*

I think asking at XDA forums may get you more info they specialize in phones.
We don't specialize but have a broad knowledge just not everything,as I have said before, the use of google with your question can get you a fair chance of a good result.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...sing+linux+xda&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Root and Unroot my android on Ubuntu.*

Google has numerous sites listed.
https://www.google.com/search?q=roo...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

The ease of rooting, is dependent on your cell carrier, the forums listed above should give you all the instructions needed.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

alpenadiver said:


> Google has numerous sites listed.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=root+android+using+linux+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> The ease of rooting, is dependent on your cell carrier, the forums listed above should give you all the instructions needed.


Cell carrier? You meant the manufacturer or the service provider ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Root and Unroot my android on Ubuntu.*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Cell carrier? You meant the manufacturer or the service provider ?


cell carrier is the service provider.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

sobeit said:


> cell carrier is the service provider.


So how rooting depends on that?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Root and Unroot my android on Ubuntu.*

you have to remember, rooting voids most warranties. improper rooting can brick your phone. Also you need to do your own research before using any instructions since roots are made for specific phones. Just because there is a root available for your phone does not mean it will work with the current installed software. 

bloatware is put into the phone by google (if android), the phone manufacturer and by the service provider. What most people don't realized, bloatware is by name only. most will not use any or will use extremely little data. So it will not make any difference if it is installed or not.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Root and Unroot my android on Ubuntu.*

aside from voiding the warranty, some carriers like mine (verizon) on one of the latest updates changed their boot loader, so rooting a verizon phone is harder.

Although rooting the phone is nice for disabling all the bloatware, and switching ROMs, overclocking etc,etc. As Sobeit said, if you need warranty work you need to restore the factory settings, also if you forget to disable the receive upgrades from the carrier, you will lose root.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Root and Unroot my android on Ubuntu.*



sobeit said:


> you have to remember, rooting voids most warranties. improper rooting can brick your phone. Also you need to do your own research before using any instructions since roots are made for specific phones. Just because there is a root available for your phone does not mean it will work with the current installed software.
> 
> bloatware is put into the phone by google (if android), the phone manufacturer and by the service provider. What most people don't realized, bloatware is by name only. most will not use any or will use extremely little data. So it will not make any difference if it is installed or not.


Oh I understood now. No my phone is not from any service provider. I mean the manufacturer made it freely, normally, not with any service provider. I'm free to put any service provider in it. 
And what kind of researches I should look for? People successfully rooted the phone with windows, that I found by a little reaserch...

But anyways, I don't need rooting, if I can mount a usb drive to my phone.



alpenadiver said:


> aside from voiding the warranty, some carriers like mine (verizon) on one of the latest updates changed their boot loader, so rooting a verizon phone is harder.
> 
> Although rooting the phone is nice for disabling all the bloatware, and switching ROMs, overclocking etc,etc. As Sobeit said, if you need warranty work you need to restore the factory settings, also if you forget to disable the receive upgrades from the carrier, you will lose root.


I see. I understood. But my phone is not from any service provider's house. But yeah it may void manufacturer's warranty, which I don't know they are able to detect or not after a factory reset.
Anyways, I just want to mount an usb drive. I don't need rooting for anything else. If that can be done without rooting, then all is good. Currently can't even though it's supported by hardware and software.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?*

Threads merged, this is not the first time I have told you not to make multiple threads on the same issue. Please do not do it as I will not tell you again and you will get an infraction.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Threads merged, this is not the first time I have told you not to make multiple threads on the same issue. Please do not do it as I will not tell you again and you will get an infraction.


Still keep the thread in Linux forum please and change the heading.
Also you can mark it solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Do I need to root my phone to use OTG storage?*

If it is solved, then there is no need to do anything.


----------

